# Chapter 265 Spoiler Thread



## Taleran (Oct 29, 2007)

what legit chapter spoilers on monday how can this be


from Battle Franky over on AP



> Spoiler drop by Ero Guy (This is legit):
> 
> ヒュウウ(呼吸音)
> 南無～～」
> ...


3 images / 2 spreads

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 29, 2007)

Damn it, Im crying right now. Just awesome, AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for the spoilers


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Oct 29, 2007)

from the looks of it knuckle and chameleon are heading straight for the king


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 29, 2007)

you know those moments when you cant talk because there is no words that can describe your feelings i know all of you know because you read HxH


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 29, 2007)

wow .... Christmas is early apparently   

Why is Netero still engaging pitou ?? i thought he got her out of the way ... because he should take care of the king .... he should have wrapped pitou up in a bundle and hand him to gon and killua


Edit: Are knuckle and the chameleon are going straight for the king ??

I thought that the chapter before the break showed Netero going against the king with Gon and Killua taking on Pitou and so on ....
Is this a change of plan or did i miss something


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 29, 2007)

The spoilers are well quick I just read the other chapter. Yupi's hands looks cool


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Oct 29, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> wow .... Christmas is early apparently
> 
> Why is Netero still engaging pitou ?? i thought he got her out of the way ... because he should take care of the king .... he should have wrapped pitou up in a bundle and hand him to gon and killua
> 
> ...



i think that was intended plan of the chameleon creep close to the king and give him greatest possible damage unguarded. the way this is going its very unpredictable and i think the butterfly is with the king


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 29, 2007)

TinapayBreadStyx said:


> i think that was intended plan of the chameleon creep close to the king and give him greatest possible damage unguarded. the way this is going its very unpredictable and i think the butterfly is with the king



yeah, but would that be enough to take the king out ?? I seriously doubt it. So I think Netero would fight Pitou to take out her healing ability from the picture and then proceed to defeat the wounded king ...

nice strategy ... hope the old man comes out in one piece


----------



## shadowfoxtail (Oct 29, 2007)

You about to see Butterfly FINALLY die. God he is soooooooo annnoying.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 29, 2007)

They want to implant Hakoware into the King. Netero and Zeno fight him, Knuckle keeps adding interest until the King goes bankrupt and is as defenceless as an Earthworm against a Deathstar. I think, thats their plan.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 29, 2007)

that doesn't make a whole lotta sense because in those moments before he goes bankrupt he'll be stronger than ever


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 29, 2007)

Taleran said:


> that doesn't make a whole lotta sense because in those moments before he goes bankrupt he'll be stronger than ever



thats tru but they might have anticipated that as well, they being netero. i'd say gon's gonna be pissed if he doesnt get his fight with pitou. 

and thanks for spoilers XD


----------



## Niabingi (Oct 29, 2007)

The chapters have just been getting better every week I'm so hyped for this chapter the spoilers look awesome. I wonder what order the fights are going to occur in and also who is fighting whom because the plan seems to have altered.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 29, 2007)

Phenomenal, simply phenomenal.  This is THE manga to beat at the moment.  Nothing is coming close at this moment.


----------



## Throatpoker (Oct 29, 2007)

1. This fucking rules!!!!!!!!

2. I still have a STRONG feeling that Shauapufu is going to get seriously injured (who knows, maybe even killed) by the King for directly disobeying the orders to stay out of his room; this would mean and "easier" fight for Morau, who's also not in top shape.

3. Komugi is going to play a big role in the fight between Netero and the King.

4. If Yupi can grow/regrow limbs at will, it will complicate things for Shoot (due to his ability).

5. Where the fuck is Zeno at? lol


----------



## Fran (Oct 29, 2007)

I would cream my pants for more Shoot action. Great stuff, thanks for the spoiler =)
Pitou is so going toget owned xP


----------



## Danchou (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow, spoilers on a Monday. Japan must be crazy about hxh.

Anyway, the tension keeps building up. We will probably just see a glimpse of the real fights before Togashi takes his next break.

About those fights: Why are Knuckles and co. trying to bypass Yupi. He, Meleoron and Shoot are supposed to fight him. Also, why are Netero and Zeno still busy with Nef? They should focus on the King while Gon and Killua face Nef.

Netero looks quite badass in his younger days, but the flashback could also mean that he is about to die. Argh, the pacing seems much slower than usual hxh chapters. I hope we'll get a little more action and dialogue next time.

Still, HxH is on the top of the shounengame.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 29, 2007)

awesome spoilers thanks alot


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 29, 2007)

i think zeno is busy with his dragon hatsu so thats why he isnt fighting royal guards in person. but dont forget about zitoh the ant cheetah, and the wolf ant. plus where is palm? also its kinda strange that all those dragons would miss the hunter invaders but meh, netero looks badass in the past


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 30, 2007)

Old man Zeno has forgot his mission ...... he is sitting somewhere and drinking his tea like there is no trouble in the world 

Jokes aside, I think that it would be a suicide to give more nen than he already has. But if the King doesnt know the trick behind it, (he is not informed by that cheetah dude who escaped shoot) it could make him defenseless ..... and yeah ... Hunter X Hunter is the best Shounen right now ..... that probably has to do with the fact that there is an all out war going on ....


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 30, 2007)

Some translation from Nyampoo from nexgear:

Brief translation on the Pitou vs Netero part.

ピトーが吹き飛ばされている最中
While Pitou is being blown away

ピトー（このままだと相当遠くまで吹き飛ばされる）
Pitou (This way, I'm being blown so far away)

ピトー「プフ!!」
Pitou "Pufu!!"

プフ「王ォーーォーーーーッ！」
Pufu "Your Majestyyy!"

ピトー（聞こえてない?王の事で頭が一杯か━━━?）
Pitou (He's not hearing me. He is occupied with the king"

玩具修理者（ドクターブライス）
Pitou's ability: Toy Repairer (Doctor Bryce)

〝玩具修理者〟は発動させた場所から移動が出来ず
術者のピトーも能力と尾でつながっているため
行動半径が20mほどに限られる
本来治療以外には全く使い道のない能力である

"Toy Repairer" can't move from its initial place,
and the user, Pitou, connected to the ability with his own tail,
can only move within about 20 meters.
This ability is essentially useless except for healing something.

ピトー｢ニﾞニﾞニﾞ?｣
Pitou "Ngi Ngi Ngi..."

その制約がピトー離脱の窮地を救った
That restriction saved him from his departure

ピトー（止まった??!!）
Pitou "It stopped...!!"

ピトー（早く!!）
Pitou (Hurry!!)

ピトーの主観では気の遠くなる程長い
ただ落下するだけの最中
龍の雨が宮殿を貫いた

While Pitou is falling down for such a desperately long time,
a rain of dragon has crashed into the palace

ピトー（王??！）
Pitou (Your Majesty!)

and some more from sylva zoldick also from nexgear:

怪物が　...


誕生した

kaibutsuga


tanjou shita


怪物が　誕生した

A monster is born


( I think it is about Netero and power )

Monster
Born ...　（ in past )
Firth image comment of the left



The case to the left of "young" netero

Fourth image


60年以上昔のことである

＝ 60 nen ijou mukashi no koto de aru

somthing or event more old than 60 years ...


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 30, 2007)

partial translations ?? 

this early ??

this is the best ... 

And yeah, we are gonna see some Netero ownage this chapter and next ... hopefully we will see just why the old man is the strongest of all


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 30, 2007)

just amazing, its hard not to be awed by the pure amazingness of hxh at the moment. no doubt the best shounen out there atm. i cant wait, this is gonna ROCK


----------



## Master Bait (Oct 31, 2007)

OMFG!!!!! I CAN'T BELIEVE I'M LATE FOR THIS SPOILER!!! WAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!! DAMN ENROLLMENT!!! 

Taleran, thanks for thy spoilers~


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 31, 2007)

Spoiler pic from Battle Franky on apforums:

Lame Superhero of the Week: The Gay Ghost


----------



## Throatpoker (Oct 31, 2007)

I brought some vodka to celebrate the last day of this feature on HxH. Cheers!!!


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 31, 2007)

aww its last day of us being featured... noooo... we should be featured forever lol. anyways, yes next chap is looking so kick-ass it hurts thinking about it


----------

